
C programming language showing signs of weakening in 2016 - happy-go-lucky
http://betanews.com/2016/11/30/c-programming-language-showing-signs-of-weakening-in-2016/
======
marssaxman
This article is a charmingly strange look at the popularity of programming
languages written - or perhaps heavily edited - by someone who is clearly an
outsider to the field.

------
jmclnx
Well:

> Another noteworthy cause of C’s weakening > is its lack of a corporate
> sponsor

A big plus for me, how are the java API law suits going ?

> Over the years, C developers have shepherded C on > a path to improved
> performance but neglected to > add new features

what new features, you mean you want to replace some function calls with
single built in statements ?

------
ycmbntrthrwaway
Upvote just for this masterpiece:

> With the advent of the Internet of Things and chatbot technology, C is
> slowly becoming more obsolete.

~~~
Someone
On the contrary, _" C is so common today that most programs have C compilers
to run C-coded files"_

